# Power Steering fluid leak



## Mikerica (Jun 9, 2002)

The wifes 94 Sentra is leaking an awful lot of power steering fluid. I see the fluid leaking from the boot but the boot doesnt look torn. Boot was just changed a few months ago. What could be the problem and can I put some stop leak in the power steering reservoir to stop it?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

I've had some luck using the Valvoline Maxlife power steering stop-leak stuff. Though if it's a fast leak it might not do you any good. How fast does the power steering fluid reservoir go down?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you saying you replaced the boot on the steering rack?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If you've got fluid leaking into the boot then a seal in your PS rack has gone bad and you'll need to either rebuild the rack or get a new one. Those boots shouldn't be filled with liquid.


----------

